# Relentless Detroit Fundraiser



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2015)

If you don't know what Relentless is... Check out this video






This is a huge charity powerlifting event that supports many families with children who are facing issues greater than anything you or I have likely dealt with. These are true life and death matters, not just some stressful thing going on in their day to day.

We have in the past raised a tremendous amount of money for this event. I am supporting my friend Barzeen in his fundraising efforts through my company. I thank God every day that my daughter is healthy. And I hope that if we as a family were to every have to face something like the Relentless Kids do, that someone would be there to have my back. 

So here are the two options...

Option A - Make a donation, in any amount.  https://www.youcaring.com/relentless-detroit-397383

Option B - Make a big donation, help out these families and get huge and stronger than you have ever been doing it. For $125 I will provide you a 12 week strength training program that is state of the art. I have more than a handful of guys running this program in some slight variation and they are making incredible gains. With very minor dietary tweaks you can achieve significant mass building (always fun this time of year), or lean yourself up with a solid recomp. I would not recommend running this on an aggressive cut however. If you maintain a training log on this Board I will subscribe to your log and provide coaching and oversight as you go through the 12 weeks. Or you can email me, once per week - by Sunday morning with your training log for review along with any videos where you desire technical lift assistance. 

So to recap Option B
Pay $125 via paypal
Get 12 week training program
Get weekly contact for coaching and cues 
Get huge
Get strong

In full disclosure - $100 dollars will go to Relentless and $25 dollars will be deposited into my company's account. I will provide details of how you will verify that your $100 donation was actually provided to Relentless privately if you choose option B. 

PM me if interested - there is no cap on the number of entries for Option B!

-PoB


----------



## goodfella (Oct 10, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 10, 2015)

God bless you POB.  You always raise the leadership bar.


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 10, 2015)

Very good stuff....

Ive been to 3 fund raisers this month for it. It is amazing to see this event..... I just got back from one tonight where the host was one the family's they sponsored last year. Her son AND daughter BOTH have cancer. Heart breaking.


----------



## Milo (Oct 10, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> Very good stuff....
> 
> Ive been to 3 fund raisers this month for it. It is amazing to see this event..... I just got back from one tonight where the host was one the family's they sponsored last year. Her son AND daughter BOTH have cancer. Heart breaking.



Can't imagine that. Must feel like a million pounds on top of her shoulders.

Would like to do option B but money is real tight for me right now. But I'll scrape together what I can as a donation.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2015)

Don't let trodizzle see this gal


----------



## snake (Oct 10, 2015)

*Please read*

Most of us keep our private life private but if putting some of me out there will help a child, I’m in.

Most of you know my wife and I are raising four young men. What only a select few have known up to now is 13 years ago; my one son had a stroke at the age of four month. I had to rush him to the local hospital where he was sent to the Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia. He spent 2 weeks in the ICU and another 2 weeks in the general ward. 

The first few hours were a living hell for my family but the lowest point was yet to come. On Father’s Day at 12:15 am, the doctor came in to give us yet another report and it was far from good. I said to him, “To be perfectly clear about this, you’re telling me I could lose my son?” He said that is a possibility and I want to prepare you for everything. My heart was torn from my chest. I cried so uncontrollably I couldn’t breathe.

His condition slowly got better. Once finally released, it was years of intense therapy. What was once a laughing playful infant could not even move his one side nor hold his own head up. There are still things now that he has problems with but my deal with God was to let me take my boy home and I’ll take whatever comes later.

I beg everyone who reads this to consider donating to it. It takes pennies to make dollars and it does add up. I ask you, before you click the next post here, consider making a small donation. Then pray to God you never see what I went through. And I was lucky; I got to carry my son out of the hospital, some parents are not that fortunate.

I’ve stepped up and donated. Who’s with me?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow pob that's awesome


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Don't let trodizzle see this gal



She came from my gym and moved out to train with laura phelps. Her recent ex husband is a good friend.

Check out walls of Jericho on youtube...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2015)

snake said:


> Most of us keep our private life private but if putting some of me out there will help a child, I’m in.
> 
> Most of you know my wife and I are raising four young men. What only a select few have known up to now is 13 years ago; my one son had a stroke at the age of four month. I had to rush him to the local hospital where he was sent to the Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia. He spent 2 weeks in the ICU and another 2 weeks in the general ward.
> 
> ...



Holy shit snake I had no idea. Thanks for sharing that story. Perfect example of why this is so important. Many of these families don't take their kids home from the hospital until it's time to bury their child...


----------



## mickems (Oct 10, 2015)

POB, PM sent.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> She came from my gym and moved out to train with laura phelps. Her recent ex husband is a good friend.
> 
> Check out walls of Jericho on youtube...



She is a badass!


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 11, 2015)

Amazing cause, amazing coach , amazing community.   America F yeh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2015)

Stoli, Mickems and Lilo are in!!!!!!!!!!  Check the link under option a in the OP and you'll see the $300 I collected from them has been donated under my company name. Thank you very much people!!!

Also Mickems made his donation in a different way.  He has chosen to make the donation AND to sponsor a lifter here with it rather than take the programming for himself.  I have a good idea who we will pick for this, just waiting to hear back with his approval of the member to be sponsored.

Keep it coming guys.  Do some good, get stronger than you've ever been. For really really cheap. Make it happen!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 11, 2015)

Atta boy Mick


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 11, 2015)

Also like them on Facebook. They have a group page, it's very touching seeing all the posts.  Please share it as well


----------



## RISE (Oct 12, 2015)

Good shit.  I just donated to the fund that lean Herm posted a vid of, but I will contribute to this one as well next week.


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks RISE!
Now let's keep the train rolling UGBB!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2015)

Stonetag is down... thanks brotha! UG has put 400 bucks down towards helping these kids out. You guys are amazing!!!!


----------



## mickems (Oct 12, 2015)

RISE said:


> Good shit.  I just donated to the fund that lean Herm posted a vid of, but I will contribute to this one as well next week.



I did the same thing. I don't mind the money going to relentless but, they used $6 to go to a different fund. anyone ever hear of that organization?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 14, 2015)

Done!  

Great cause, Im always down to help this kind of cause.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 14, 2015)

I was happy to donate, why did I have to give an extra 10% to "you caring" though. Would have rather it went to relentless.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I was happy to donate, why did I have to give an extra 10% to "you caring" though. Would have rather it went to relentless.



You don't have to. There is a checkbox. You uncheck it


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 14, 2015)

Oops. 
10 char


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 15, 2015)

$25 donated brothers


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2015)

MS1605 and Seeker are on board!!!! All programs have been sent!

So far we have raised over 700 bucks. Awesome shit guys.  This is why I love UG.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Good to hear POB, anything to help out our other brothers


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 17, 2015)

If I could have swung the extra I would have jumped on the deal


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 17, 2015)

How long is this going on for?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> How long is this going on for?



I think until I tap out... I am getting my ass kicked on this offer lol... all for a good cause.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

Grizzldsealpoacher is in on the deal. Program has been sent.  I have done some loose consulting for grizz in the past and worked out some technical kinks in his lifts.  He is hard worker. Should be seeing some kick ass results.

Trauma elected to sponsor a UG member here with her donation and after polling a few members we came up with Ron as the recipient.  

If you recall ron got beat up by his bf or something a while back. He was forced out of training for a while. But he has been back at it.  Now we are going to pick up the pace and get his manhood back.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 20, 2015)

Yay Ron! Grow a penis! Lift bigger weights!


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry Pillar, late to the party but I threw a donation in..........


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 20, 2015)

Ron's penis just grew like the grinch's heart...3 sizes that day


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Grizzldsealpoacher is in on the deal. Program has been sent.  I have done some loose consulting for grizz in the past and worked out some technical kinks in his lifts.  He is hard worker. Should be seeing some kick ass results.
> 
> Trauma elected to sponsor a UG member here with her donation and after polling a few members we came up with Ron as the recipient.
> 
> If you recall ron got beat up by his bf or something a while back. He was forced out of training for a while. But he has been back at it.  Now we are going to pick up the pace and get his manhood back.




GOOD PICK POB...

I wanted to donate to this great cause, but don't PL so I didn't really need the program. I asked POB to have another take my place...

OK RON, let's see you kick some ass...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 22, 2015)

Bump......


----------



## stonetag (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm about ready to get this old carcass rollin' with the program, how about the rest of you guys?


----------



## Lilo (Oct 23, 2015)

Already started. Looks like someone has some catching up to do...


Everyone else, you guys are truly missing out!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 23, 2015)

Late to the party, but it's been done.


----------

